# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Pijn in borst, duizelig en moe

## CrazyDonna

Beste,

Vanmorgen lag ik in bed, ik deed niks bijzonders (ik zat gewoon op mijn laptop) en opeens had ik het gevoel dat iemand met een mes onderin mijn linkerborst stak. De pijn duurde zo'n 5 tot 10 minuten, toen was het over. Voor de rest had ik nergens last van. Daarna stond ik op, en ik had een beetje last van mijn rug. Ook was ik erg moe (heb bloedarmoede, dus ben al erg moe, maar was meer moe dan normaal). 's Avonds kreeg ik last van benauwdheid (heb het gevoel dat ik meer moet ademen, en moet soms ook zuchten, omdat ik anders een beetje het gevoel heb dat ik stik). Dat heb ik nu nog steeds. Ik vind het erg eng, maar ik heb een paar keer mijn polsslag gecheckt, en het was niet anders (gewoon snelheid als ik normaal ook heb en geen onregelmatigheid). Het rare was ook dat ik niks deed, ik lag gewoon in bed. Weet iemand wat het zou kunnen zijn, en of ik ermee naar de huisarts moet? Alvast bedankt!

----------


## DokterFlip

Hiermee moet je ZEKER naar een arts! Mocht dit opnieuw gebeuren, dan is dit ernstig genoeg om direct 1-1-2 te bellen!

Er zijn meerdere mogelijke oorzaken voor deze klachten. Eén daarvan is een hartinfarct. Een dergelijk hartinfarct vereist directe medische controle!

Zoals ik al schreef, er zijn ook andere (onschuldige) oorzaken mogelijk. Dat kun jij als leek echter niet bepalen. Zelfs ik, als arts, kan dat niet bepalen op grond van de informatie die je nu geeft.

Omdat er dus mogelijk iets ernstigs aan de hand is, adviseer ik je met klem het volgende te doen:
- Als je sinds die ene keer geen klachten meer hebt gehad, laat je dan op korte termijn controleren door een specialist.
- Als je opnieuw vergelijkbare acute klachten krijgt, bel dan direct 1-1-2.

----------

